# Go Avs!



## PadawanWarrior (May 10, 2022)

Avalanche overwhelm Predators to clinch sweep


The Avalanche clinched their first-round Western Conference series against the Predators with a 5-3 win in Game 4.




www.espn.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 17, 2022)

Avs just won me a few more bucks,


----------



## Dorian2 (May 18, 2022)

Go Oilers.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 18, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Go Oilers.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 18, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Go Oilers.


They just got Burned!


----------



## Dorian2 (May 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> They just got Burned!


It was a pretty crazy game. Gonna be a good series for sure!! 

And Colorado, I must admit, is tighter than a Witch's cleft.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 18, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> It was a pretty crazy game. Gonna be a good series for sure!!


It was a good game for sure,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 19, 2022)

Got a free bet, so I put it on the Avs to win by 2. Here we go!


----------



## Dorian2 (May 20, 2022)

What happened?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 20, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> What happened?


hopefully a speed bump and not the 2nd round curse.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 20, 2022)

Ehhhhh


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 20, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> What happened?


I know huh. Well 5 outta the last 6 games isn't to bad though.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 31, 2022)

May the better team win Padawan.

Go Oilers!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 31, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> May the better team win Padawan.
> 
> Go Oilers!


Hell ya. It's gonna be good!


----------



## Dorian2 (May 31, 2022)

That was a skanky call for the offside.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 31, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> That was a skanky call for the offside.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 31, 2022)

Nice win.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 31, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Nice win.


Thanks. There's way more to go. We got game 1 though.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 31, 2022)

Going to be a fun series to watch.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 2, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


>


Don't make me call the mods. Read the sign.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 2, 2022)

Your "backup" tender was great. And those sticks.  Avs are gonna be tough to beat.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 2, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Your "backup" tender was great. And those sticks.  Avs are gonna be tough to beat.


Ya, I was really impressed with him. That was cool. He's gotta feel good that all the Avs fans were chanting his name. Edmonton isn't to be taken lightly. They've definitely got some serious talent.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 4, 2022)

Why's the crowd already leaving? The game isn't over yet, Ehhh, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 4, 2022)

Run Oilers Run!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 4, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


>


This is a custom avatar someone did for me, lol. Troll Army!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2022)

Avs 4, Oilers 0, . USA, USA, USA, !

Sorry Oilers fans,


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 6, 2022)

I'll be pulling for the Avs for the cup. Congrats on the sweep. FFS.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 15, 2022)

It's On!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 18, 2022)

About an hour to go,


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 18, 2022)

Total domination by Colorado
Congrats champs


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 18, 2022)

wow. 7?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Total domination by Colorado
> Congrats champs


don't count out the back to back


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 18, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> wow. 7?


We want the cup!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We want the cup!


800 for upper seats and 3K for lower bowl. i love the avs but not that much $$


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 18, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> 800 for upper seats and 3K for lower bowl. i love the avs but not that much $$


I know. Crazy shit. Those were the cheapest.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 18, 2022)

Well that smell is familiar,


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I know. Crazy shit. Those were the cheapest.


no thanks for me. 

is there an outdoor viewing area near ball arena for game 3 and 4?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 18, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> no thanks for me.
> 
> is there an outdoor viewing area near ball arena for game 3 and 4?


Sure, if you consider ~2000 miles away near Denver,


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 19, 2022)

Some great hockey, unless you're a Lightning fan


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 19, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Some great hockey, unless you're a Lightning fan


Or an Oilers fan. Sorry @bk78 

Or a Blues Fan,


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 19, 2022)

Hey. Congrats Avs and their fans. You're looking fucking solid as fuck.

Excuse my French.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 19, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Hey. Congrats Avs and their fans. You're looking fucking solid as fuck.
> 
> Excuse my French.


That's how we all are here in CO, . Solid, badass mofos,


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's how we all are here in CO, . Solid, badass mofos,


Friendly reminder.

5


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 19, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Friendly reminder.
> 
> 5


I know. I'm gonna talk too much shit, and it's gonna backfire,


----------



## bobj1598 (Jun 20, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> don't count out the back to back


I said that during, and after the first game. 

The second game? What in the actual fuck was that?! 

Everyone said Tampa Bay was gonna go to the drawing board and address/fix what went wrong, but I think it was _Colorado_ that went n did that, not Tampa. I watched that game until the very end fully expecting TB to come back somehow. And they didn't, it was like they gave up or as Steve Dangle put it_ "stopped believing in themselves." _

I believed TB's goaltending and experience would enable them to prevail in this series, but after witnessing them suffer such an excruciating evisceration last game and seemingly having no response, I'm not so certain.

Tampa Bay SHOULD serve them a blowout on Monday in response to what they suffered on Saturday but I don't think they will, it'll be a closely fought game that goes to overtime where Colorado pulls out the W. No idea what the score will be, not very high. Probably a boring trap game.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 20, 2022)

bobj1598 said:


> I said that during, and after the first game.
> 
> The second game? What in the actual fuck was that?!
> 
> ...


None of these games have been boring at all. I know there was a couple serious beat downs. But I was stoked for the shutouts.

Hockey's a kickass sport to watch in person. I use to go every week to the WHL Seattle Thunderbirds games. Still got most of the stubs, and a signed jersey.

I expected their goalie to outperform Kemper, but he was under pressure the whole game so I can't blame him.

Either way USA wins again,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 20, 2022)

Let's go boys.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 20, 2022)

I knew I was talking too much shit,


----------



## bobj1598 (Jun 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I knew I was talking too much shit,


..I was wrong LOL.

TB showing why they the b2b Cup champs


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 23, 2022)

Hey Bolts fans, see ya at the Ball Arena tomorrow. Bring your tissues!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 23, 2022)

"A Jedi uses the Force for knowledge and defense, never for attack."

- Yoda


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 23, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> "A Jedi uses the Force for knowledge and defense, never for attack."
> 
> - Yoda


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 23, 2022)

Stan Kroenke is a douchbag of epic proportions.

Still you have a great club and there is something unholy about Paddy Maroon having four rings so I'm on the fence as to who is a righteous hoister of the cup.

PS Kadri is also a dirty dirty bird and the whole "I stand with Naz" could have been the funniest thing I've seen in hockey in a long time and really doesn't speak well for the general level of hockey knowledge on part of the Av's fans IMHO. I guess some people like that kind of play.


----------



## bobj1598 (Jun 24, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Stan Kroenke is a douchbag of epic proportions.
> 
> Still you have a great club and there is something unholy about Paddy Maroon having four rings so I'm on the fence as to who is a righteous hoister of the cup.
> 
> PS Kadri is also a dirty dirty bird and the whole "I stand with Naz" could have been the funniest thing I've seen in hockey in a long time and really doesn't speak well for the general level of hockey knowledge on part of the Av's fans IMHO. I guess some people like that kind of play.


If the Avs win tomorrow, you guys will hold the record for the team who gave them the most difficulties these playoffs.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 24, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Stan Kroenke is a douchbag of epic proportions.
> 
> Still you have a great club and there is something unholy about Paddy Maroon having four rings so I'm on the fence as to who is a righteous hoister of the cup.
> 
> PS Kadri is also a dirty dirty bird and the whole "I stand with Naz" could have been the funniest thing I've seen in hockey in a long time and really doesn't speak well for the general level of hockey knowledge on part of the Av's fans IMHO. I guess some people like that kind of play.


Just accept it like a man. Your Blues lost,


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jun 24, 2022)

If they had BK on the team they woulda won.... 
the volleyball championship


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 24, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just accept it like a man. Your Blues lost,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 24, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> If they had BK on the team they woulda won....
> the volleyball championship


The Avs already embarrassed bk's Oilers,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 24, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Stan Kroenke is a douchbag of epic proportions.
> 
> Still you have a great club and there is something unholy about Paddy Maroon having four rings so I'm on the fence as to who is a righteous hoister of the cup.
> 
> PS Kadri is also a dirty dirty bird and the whole "I stand with Naz" could have been the funniest thing I've seen in hockey in a long time and really doesn't speak well for the general level of hockey knowledge on part of the Av's fans IMHO. I guess some people like that kind of play.


Don't forget Kane from the OIlers took a cheap shot on him and busted his finger, before we swept them away.

Then he was out for a bunch of Playoff Games. He just came back finally and made the game winning goal. Just Breathe, 

"That Kind Of Play"? It's hockey.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 24, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Don't forget Kane from the OIlers took a cheap shot on him and busted his finger, before we swept them away.
> 
> Then he was out for a bunch of Playoff Games. He just came back finally and made the game winning goal. Just Breathe,
> 
> "That Kind Of Play"? It's hockey.


I'm not a huge Kane fan either. Don't get me wrong I appreciate the physical side of the game but it's tough enough without trying cheap shot to injure or end some guys career cause a player can't control himself. If he wants to drop the gloves instead being a cheap shot artist I'd respect him a bit more. He's talented enough to not to have to play that game, that's kinda the stupid part.

Plus off you've followed his career you'd know that he was run out of Toronto for getting kicked out of playoff games, then as you probably know kicked out of last years playoffs perhaps costing your team their run.

Hockey is about winning cups IMHO. That's where I'm coming from, YMMV. Some folks like to go watch Nascar to see crashes. 

Still, there's no right or wrong only what you like.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 24, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I'm not a huge Kane fan either. Don't get me wrong I appreciate the physical side of the game but it's tough enough without trying cheap shot to injure or end some guys career cause a player can't control himself. If he wants to drop the gloves instead being a cheap shot artist I'd respect him a bit more. He's talented enough to not to have to play that game, that's kinda the stupid part.
> 
> Plus off you've followed his career you'd know that he was run out of Toronto for getting kicked out of playoff games, then as you probably know kicked out of last years playoffs perhaps costing your team their run.
> 
> ...


Go Avs!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 24, 2022)

It was a good game. What tripped me out is they played Bro Hymn at like 1:00 left.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 26, 2022)

Hell ya! Now it's the Broncos time again!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 26, 2022)

My Google now has fireworks, lol. Is that just us in CO, , or does everyone see the fireworks?





__





stanley cup - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 26, 2022)

Congrats on the win. Stay humble.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 26, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Congrats on the win. Stay humble.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> don't count out the back to back


BOOM !


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 27, 2022)

hard to argue that the SC was played by the 2 best teams in the NHL. 

to win back to back and make a 3rd final is buffalo bills territory. 

go Avs! they should be solid next year. not sure who'd they lose to free agency?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> hard to argue that the SC was played by the 2 best teams in the NHL.
> 
> to win back to back and make a 3rd final is buffalo bills territory.
> 
> go Avs! they should be solid next year. not sure who'd they lose to free agency?


Ya, it was a good series. Everytime they got in our end I was cringing. They definitely had the better goalie I thought.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 27, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> They definitely had the better goalie I thought


for sure. i think our D finally caught up to how good our O has been for quite awhile. makar is a stud


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 27, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> for sure. i think our D finally caught up to how good our O has been for quite awhile. makar is a stud


Did you see we already dented it,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 5, 2022)

Holy shit. We're already playing again. I was just at the Ball Arena for Iron Maiden 2 1/2 weeks ago. We had GA tickets so we were where the ice is now. Cool shit that they can change it that fast.


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Holy shit. We're already playing again. I was just at the Ball Arena for Iron Maiden 2 1/2 weeks ago. We had GA tickets so we were where the ice is now. Cool shit that they can change it that fast.


It only takes about 48 hrs to make the change. I think there were occasions in some places where it had to be done next day.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Holy shit. We're already playing again. I was just at the Ball Arena for Iron Maiden 2 1/2 weeks ago. We had GA tickets so we were where the ice is now. Cool shit that they can change it that fast.


when you take the light rail past ball arena, you can tell when the players are there (nba or nhl). bunch of really expensive cars parked outside.


----------

